# 3 days after EC & severe cramping



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey ladies

on EC day (tues) i had 22 eggs collected, and since then have been very bloated and today, really bad cramping.

Did the crinone pregestrone tonight and have noticed pinky brown bits.

i ''think'' this is a side effect of the progestrone - but i just cannot remember after my last cycles.

ET (day 5 blast    ) is on sunday, just now thinking might have a full on bleed before then.

am going   .

sxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Lots of people mention pink discharge with crinone.

If there is heavy bleeding or severe pain and swelling then you need to speak to the clinic as they can puncture a blood vessel or cause OHSS.

Severe abdominal pain after 22 eggs is common - I had that when I had that many eggs. However, there is also a risk of OHSS - so if your bloating is not improving, the pain is worse or you are sick or have dark concentrated urine or are gaining weight, then you need to ring the clinic ASAP in case fluid is collecting the wrong place.

OHSS can be dangerous and if you are worried you need to ring the clinic and get blood tests and an ultrasound done.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks Hazel

have been worrying myself silly (again) but cramping only seems to be in the evenings, have to call clinic to arrnage ET tomorrow so will have a chat then.

thank you for replying

sxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

if the crinone gel is pinky/brown it's more like from the slight spotting after EC, I was like that for 2 days after my ec  (using cyclogest pessaries), but I would keep an eye on it incase it gets worse. I'd also mention to the clinic about the cramping as you had quite a lot of eggs, make sure you are drinking enough water to help prevent ohss. Any doubs you have, no matter how trivial you think they are, please phone your clinic.


----------



## Jayne123 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's been 3 days since my egg collection and I'm still feeling cramps but it gets better every day. I had 21 eggs collected and feeling uncomfortable for a few days after is common. 

Having ET tomorrow if I don't go to blasto.  

Good luck xx


----------

